
373K superconductors - ratneshmadaan
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01482
======
techdragon
As unusual as the presentation is (lack of chemical and physical material
details) that is a decent amount of corroborated evidence for a room
temperature superconductor. I can understand why they may withhold the
patentable components given the disclosure requirements of patents in most
parts of the world.

This might be an effort to gain recognition of the credibility of their
results (that whatever this is is a superconductor if the researcher is not
lying) that can be used as leverage in funding a patent which depending on the
material properties and cost of production, could be anything from valuable to
insanely valuable.

Yes all the past high temperature stuff was valuable and liquid nitrogen is
cheap, but it's also dangerous potentially deadly stuff with lots of extra
work required to safely use it and ensure systems don't break down, etc. A
room temperature superconductor cable can be safely used instead of regular
cable with no operating expenses and reap all the benefits of
superconductivity. Hundreds of miles of liquid nitrogen pipe to build a
superconducting electricity grid is extremely unlikely, hundreds of miles of
cable is already replaced each year to maintain electricity infrastructure
around the globe, replacing that with superconducting cables is an extremely
valuable upgrade in a lot of cases.

------
jepler
"Due to a pending patent, the exact chemical characterization and
technological processes for these materials are temporarily withheld and will
be presented elsewhere."

~~~
ratneshmadaan
Yes. That. Some comments here [https://www.quora.com/Is-the-paper-
about-373K-superconductor...](https://www.quora.com/Is-the-paper-
about-373K-superconductors-true-on-arXiv-1603-01482)

------
jepler
What is the significance of the "something laying not flat on top of something
else" photos? I mean, a photo of a pancake on a bunny doesn't provide any
meaningful evidence of superconductivity. Something to do with the Meissner
effect?

